# Cool People from Africa (from Hoytsdaddy's son)



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

(From Hoytsdaddy's son) I am going to South Africa this summer with my Dad. This is his and Moms second trip to Africa however my very first time there. I am 8 years old. Dad and Mom are bowhunting plaingame and Dad is also after Cape Buffalo. I am hunting warthog with my crossbow. We plan on having a great time.
Some of you cool people of Africa, help me have some fun before I get there,

Anything will do.

Cool Words in African???
Pictures?
Maps?
Stories?
Games?
Neat Info?
Anything else that is neato for an 8 Yr old.


Thanks in advance.
Thanks also from HOYTSDADDY as he is excited.

sincerly Hoyt
and Hoytsdaddy


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, what can I say. It is going to be an adventure of a live time and I know you are going to enjoy it. Personally, I wonder if you would want to go back. 

Tell me, where and with who you going to be hunting?


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi to all the Hoytts.

There is a game available at http://www.radicalhunter.com/ which is quite fun (for everyone) and gives one great insight into the anatomy of the African animals.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

You need to let us know where you are going to be hunting - at least which province. English is spoken everywhere, but we have 11 official languages and that will largely determine which cool words you can use in that area!


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Let us know where and when you'll be here, maybe I can arrange a weekend at our big5 farm. 

Only problem with these cool words in any country( but especially here) once you greet a velcro head in his language, he starts yepping to you, and then you stand there looking like a fool, trying to explain that you actually can't speak his language.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

One word what I can teach you in afrikaans is " *ongelukvoel *" ( bird of ill omen ), maybe you must use this word after you shoot :wink:
I need this word often in Africa, mostly in darkness by the way from the bar to my tent.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> I need this word often in Africa, mostly in darkness by the way from the bar to my tent.


I have heard rumors of nightly walks by a German, and sleeping next to big dogs at night in the winter in the Karoo:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I have heard rumors of nightly walks by a German, and sleeping next to big dogs at night in the winter in the Karoo:wink:


Seems Mr. Theunissen talk to much:wink: Madiba, the dog gave me some of his flea lodgers this night. This is a good example for the word *Ongelukvoel*


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys my son is loving this. Gets him even more excited to be there.
Keep em coming if you have anything else. Hunting in South Africa about 3 hours south east of Johannesburgh. In the proxemity (area) of Vryburgh. Will also be hunting late in the trip to the far central east side of the Provence.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Hoytsdaddy'sboy,
Let me tell you some thing... You think of any cool and new words you've learned or heard and just use it here. every body likes slang from U.S you'll end up axchanging words and will be going home with loads. If you don't surprise the africans, surprise the friends and family at home!!

P.s just don't shoot "WO BA'S":wink:
I'll expl.. They're every, just aim at them, GUN, VEHICLE, KNIFE, BOW or CROSSBOW. The reaction will imediatly be "WO BAS!!". 
DON"T SHOOT!!!!!!!!!:sad:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

As said before, English is widely spoken and understood, but if you do learn a few words in the mean time just check with us before you use them!


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Great*

My son and I thank you guys. This is not only exciting stuff for him, but educational too. He tells all his friends at school that he has some new buddies from Africa that are sending him e mails about their country. Hoytsdaddy, Hoytsmama and of course Hoyt Thank you for the info. Glad to get more post from you guys.


----------



## Hoytsmama (May 11, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*More stuff*

Ok Aters weve exhausted this stuff. Any more goodies for the youngster. Thanks a ton for the previous help. Any body got any good pictures of baboons as he is pretty excited about seeing those?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's one


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hey*

There you go . I like that one. Come on Aters more Baboon pictures for the kid.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hoytsdaddy,

That is our minister of health!!! She is not a baboon, nor a thief, nor a alcohoholic or so they say!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hoytsdaddy and son,

Here are some words that might come in handy:

Thank you - Baie Dankie - Pronounced "Buy a donkey"

Hello - Howzit

Nice - Lekker - Pronounced "Laqcuer" as in varnish. "That food was lekker" or "My day was lekker"

Dad - Toppie "My toppie paid for the trip"

Son - Lightie "My lightie is looking forward to Africa."


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Thanks Again*

Buy A Donkey again Guys. I think the educational part of this trip will be as awesome experience as the hunting for the youngster. He wants to harvest a warthog , and speaks about it every day.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

hoytsdaddy said:


> Buy A Donkey again Guys. I think the educational part of this trip will be as awesome experience as the hunting for the youngster. He wants to harvest a warthog , and speaks about it every day.


Hi

A Warthog is called a "vlakvark" in Afrikaans

Hope you guys have a great trip to our country.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

jcdup said:


> Hi
> 
> A Warthog is called a "vlakvark" in Afrikaans
> 
> ...


And directly translated that means "shallow pig":wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Those "Shallow Pigs" are the one animal that never fails to get my adrenaline pumping and the buck fever going.
I wonder why that is? If I see a pig I start sweating. It never happens with antelope.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Those "Shallow Pigs" are the one animal that never fails to get my adrenaline pumping and the buck fever going.
> I wonder why that is? If I see a pig I start sweating. It never happens with antelope.


I don't know, but I am going hunting on a friends farm in July. I am hoping a certain mud puddle will still be there at that time. I went past it Saturday morning, there must have been 15 pigs of all sizes in it. And it is a great place for an ambush. Pigs just stay special.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

On the one farm that I used to hunt regularly there was this one pig.

This guy was old, big and very clever. Nobody ever got a shot at him. He used to come directly from the front, drink, make a quick u-turn and leave. He would never give anyone a broadside shot for long enough to shoot.

Perhaps he learned from other pigs in his gang getting shot?

Last I heard he was still there and doing the same thing.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

